# "must" have hand planes



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys.. birthday is coming up in a couple months and im wondering which hand plane to put on my list. For a long time I was set on the veritas LA jack, but not sure anymore...

I currently have a 1950s Stanley no.4, a newer (cheap, plastic handle) no.5, a 1925-28 Stanley no.7 (still a rust bucket, bought at an auction and I need to clean still), an unknown maker sized between the Stanley 4 &5, and a Kobalt block plane. 

I do not have a rabbit plane. As I said before, I was set on the LA Jack, but now thinking maybe a rabbit block plane? 

Suggestions?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It would help to know what kind of woodworking that you do. Unless you are just collecting planes.


George


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> It would help to know what kind of woodworking that you do. Unless you are just collecting planes.
> 
> 
> George


Right now I am a hybrid worker.. I use hand tools and power tools. Say for dados.. I'll cut with a dado stack, and clean up with a chisel (no rabbit plane). I enjoy cutting dove tail by hand. I'm a mix of the two styles. 

I would eventually like to use more hand tools, but that's many years away. I have a 6" jointer and 13" planer, so anything larger than that, gets hand planed.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Rhaugle, I would suggest a router plane, which works well for accurate tenon sizing. When considering a rebate plane...think about the width. A wide rebate plane may not fit into a narrower dado. I have made several hand planes, and with each have used a router plane in the making of them.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

OK, that tells us about the tools that you have. What type of woodworking/projects do you build? Tell us something that will give us a knowledge of what type of tools you need.


George


----------



## sgcz75b (Mar 16, 2019)

Rhaugle said:


> I do not have a rabbit plane. As I said before, I was set on the LA Jack, but now thinking maybe a rabbit block plane?
> 
> Suggestions?



Try the Twin engine rabbit plane sold by E. Fudd.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Catch a rabbett plane ....*



Rhaugle said:


> Hi guys.. birthday is coming up in a couple months and im wondering which hand plane to put on my list. For a long time I was set on the veritas LA jack, but not sure anymore...
> 
> I currently have a 1950s Stanley no.4, a newer (cheap, plastic handle) no.5, a 1925-28 Stanley no.7 (still a rust bucket, bought at an auction and I need to clean still), an unknown maker sized between the Stanley 4 &5, and a Kobalt block plane.
> 
> ...



I would recommend almost any one of these:
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=rabbett+plane&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


I own several of those listed here, the Stanley 78, a bull nose or shoulder plane, even the router plane with a 1/2" blade. You build your collection based on basic types for the basic operations, then branch out into different sizes. I got some nice vintage planes off Ebay, a few others I bought new. It made no difference in performance.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Woodnthings, That's quite a collection!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup, and not used that often any longer ....*



gmercer_48083 said:


> Woodnthings, That's quite a collection!



And I have a few more in stages of restoration that aren't up there yet. Better get off the recliner and get with it! :wink:


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Go for the rabbet plane. What you have already is plenty enough for regular planing.


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Rhaugle,

I'm with George...what style of woodworking do you enjoy...

As to "what plane" I can't even recommend a "rabbet" since there are several type that may fit your needs better than other...

I have a 12" Carriage Plane that does a fantastic job of rabbet work on timber frames...but my Vertias and block Rabbet are also great tools...It all depends on what you do the most of?

Good Luck either way and post pictures when you have time of what you get and have in your collection...

j


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

My current collection... Left to right... Stanley no 7, Stanley no 5, mystery plane (can't find a single marking), Stanley no 4, Kobalt block plane


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Rhaugle said:


> My current collection... Left to right... Stanley no 7, Stanley no 5, mystery plane (can't find a single marking), Stanley no 4, Kobalt block plane


Very good start...

My "gut" (without know your specific interests in woodworking) is a Shouldered Rabbeting Plane...

My reasoning is a Rabbeting Block Plane is a close second and great plane to have in general, however it won't do what a Should version can do...but...even though larger, a Should Plane can do what the Block can't...

The large Carriage Rabbeting Plane is (most likely?) outside the context of any work you would do unless getting into Timber Framing and/or large folk style furniture forms like heavy Harvest/Farm Tables, Kaas/Armoire, Panel Chair, etc...

Good Luck,

j


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

I eventually want to get into more traditional joints... Bread boards take ends, through mortices/ tenons and that stuff.


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> OK, that tells us about the tools that you have. What type of woodworking/projects do you build? Tell us something that will give us a knowledge of what type of tools you need.
> 
> 
> George


Post above has my goals with woodworking.. getting into more traditional joints...

My question now... Looking at the no7, it looks pretty rough. If I can't get it cleaned up to a usable condition, do I need to stick with the LA Jack? I was starting to lean towards the rabbet block until I looked at the no 7 again...


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

Do you have any other pictures of the "mystery" plane from the side and back as well as the plane disassembled showing the tops and bottoms of the parts? Someone may be able to tell you at least the maker of not the brand. 



Have you considered buying the cutters/irons and making your own planes out of wood? Watched some videos and came up with a hybrid of various ideas to make a router plane. Used some cheap wood to make a quick one as a proof of concept and it works really well. Though I would make a couple of changes, it's worked so well, I haven't needed to make the final one.


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

JohnTC said:


> Do you have any other pictures of the "mystery" plane from the side and back as well as the plane disassembled showing the tops and bottoms of the parts? Someone may be able to tell you at least the maker of not the brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered buying the cutters/irons and making your own planes out of wood? Watched some videos and came up with a hybrid of various ideas to make a router plane. Used some cheap wood to make a quick one as a proof of concept and it works really well. Though I would make a couple of changes, it's worked so well, I haven't needed to make the final one.


I have watched a Paul sellers vid on making a router plane, looks pretty straight forward, which is why I'm not worried about one of them right now. 

I will take more pictures of my mystery plane once I get it cleaned up.


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

Rhaugle said:


> I have watched a Paul sellers vid on making a router plane, looks pretty straight forward, which is why I'm not worried about one of them right now.
> 
> I will take more pictures of my mystery plane once I get it cleaned up.


 I love Paul Seller's videos, but the poor man's router plane was not a good one. Tried that one first a couple of times and went back to youtube to research some more. His poor man's rebate plane is good though.


----------



## Red5hft (Dec 20, 2018)

*If you like to tinker...*

If the tools are as much, or more fun than the projects, how about a Stanley 45 or 55 or clone? That will keep you busy and may cover some of you needs.


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Jay C. White Cloud said:


> Rhaugle said:
> 
> 
> > My current collection... Left to right... Stanley no 7, Stanley no 5, mystery plane (can't find a single marking), Stanley no 4, Kobalt block plane
> ...



This is what I was thinking of getting

https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/block-planes/rabbet-block-plane-w-nicker?node=4072


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Rhaugle said:


> This is what I was thinking of getting
> 
> https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/block-planes/rabbet-block-plane-w-nicker?node=4072


Absolutely excellent tool...!!!...but be careful...:crying2:...they don't like being dropped. I'm having to replace my own of this same tool (that I loved very much) as a student dropped it...Even on a wood shop floor like I work on...they can get bent...

Good Luck and again, excellent choice!

Note however this is still a wider tool and not like a Veritas Shoulder plane that can get into narrow spaces...food for thought?


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

No.7 update...

Finally got the no.7 out of the de ruster liquid and it looks A LOT better than I thought it would. Even has some original black paint. I figured out it's a type 13 (1925-1928). The handles need to be replaced, and probably the blade/chip breaker but for now, it'll do!


----------



## Scurvy (Apr 12, 2013)

The jack plane is considered the “workhorse” plane and is the first plane to have in one’s arsenal. The LA is the right jack IMO, because it can be fitted with different angle bits (blades) to achieve various angles of attack and therefore can tame different wood graining. I own the Veritas LA with 3 or 4 different blades, including the toothed blade. 

Considering your hybrid way of working (I too have a 6” jointer (I love my late 1950’s Delta) and a 13” planer (another great tool), that LA Jack would get some good use on the bigger stuff. Personally, sometimes I find the jointer gets outta hand when trying to flatten some sticks, and the jack plane helps me keep from devouring a precious stick. 

Have you considered the Veritas Be el Up Jack Rabbet plane? Spendy, but it might do some of what you’re trying to do. Others with more hand plane experience: Can a large format jack rabbet be used for regular hack planing?


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Rhaugle said:


> This is what I was thinking of getting
> 
> https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/block-planes/rabbet-block-plane-w-nicker?node=4072


Unless you have a specific use for the rabbet block plane, I would suggest getting the 60 1/2 block plane instead.

It's hard to name a favorite tool, but my Lie-Nielsen block plane is probably it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Aug 14, 2012)

A plane I only occasionally use is a Veritas router plane. Very nice for flattening the bottom of a dado, but also set up so you can use it for inlays. Pix is of the plane, second pix is the inlay attachment. You can set the cutters to any required depth, and there are a variety of sizes Sharpening is a bit challenging I also love how nice it looks. 



When you inspect the inlay kit, you see that you can use parallel cutters, set to whatever depth you want for vines and narrow strips, or use the single cutter for larger shapes. 



But I use the rabbet plane far more often. My plane allows removing the front so turn it into a chisel plane, very handy for fixing measuring errors on picture frames.


----------

